
Spotify Free (ads) causes browser to launch on malware  websites - codeful
https://community.spotify.com/t5/Ongoing-Issues/Spotify-Free-ads-causes-browser-to-launch-on-malware-virus/idi-p/1461222
======
codeful
Oh, found an article about this issue in
[http://thenextweb.com/insider/2016/10/05/spotify-malware-
inf...](http://thenextweb.com/insider/2016/10/05/spotify-malware-infested/)

------
kabes
Even though it's free, can't they be held responsible for damage resulting
from this? Anyway, another reason to use dns-based ad blocks or their web
version with adblock.

